# Nissan Altima 05 Aftermarket stereo question.



## Ey3CoNz2 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the forums and I'm a complete car noob but still we all have to start somewhere right?

I have a Nissan Altima 2005 2.5s and I am planning to mod it. I want to add HID's and switch the current radio out. It sucks, and no auxiliary port. I was thinking of getting something like this Sony - 52W x 4 In-Dash CD Deck with Bluetooth Technology and Detachable Faceplate - MEX-BT2600

However, my question is what does the 52w x 4 mean? Does that mean only 4 of my 6 or whatever # speakers I have will work? If I do decide to do the install I already found instructions on removing my old stereo and installing the new one and I know there wont be a huge audio quality difference but will it work? and will it work better? If I do the installation as instructed will all my speakers work?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

